# tips for Barcelona?



## Stig (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

every now and then I see a thread like this with interesting photo-travel tips and so now I thought it would be a good idea to consult with you, because after some time I'm looking forward a short vacation trip with friends and my first visit of *Barcelona*. It will be in late April, 4days, two couples (not really a group of photo enthusiasts, so I'm not going to make it a main objective), I expect some nice architecture (I thought it would be a nice place to try TS-E, but I'm afraid I won't be able rent it anywhere around), I look forward the sea side (a walk on the promenade, beach, marina) and (hopefully) nice, warm weather for a change 

... so, should you have some tips for us, I would like to read them and would appreciate 

Thank you!


----------



## Hardwire (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking at your kit list, I would try to travel light and pack the 6D, the 24-105 and the 50mm. 

Nothing in Barca really requires huge reach and apart from a few shots down at and around the beach/marina most of your shots should you go will be at the familia sagrada which is stunning and you may want to go as a group with the understanding you will spend a little extra time there on the basis the rest of the holiday will be a holiday.

Go enjoy the food, the wine, the weather and La Rambla


----------



## atvinyard (Mar 10, 2013)

The Gaudi stuff is pretty touristy, but makes for some good photo ops. Also, If you happen to be there for a riot, that helps too.


----------



## AlbertPorres (Mar 10, 2013)

A fish eye or ultra wide angle could be very useful. There are several amazing buildings such as "Casa Batlló", "La Pedrera", "Mercat de la Boqueria", "Sagrada Familia", "Liceu", "Palau de la música".... and also "Parc Güell" that requires a nice wide angle lens to fit as much as possible into the frame.
For sure the 24-105 it will be very useful, and if you have to save space, you could skip the telephoto lens.
In the oldest area of the city, streets are very narrow; again, wide angle is very welcome but the TS-E could be perfect.
I live in Barcelona, and in my case, the most used lenses are: Sigma 12-24 and Samyang 14mm.


----------



## thewaywewalk (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm living in Barcelona at the moment, for 7 months. Before I came I expected to get a lot of interesting architecture shots, but I didn't got them. I don't want to say the architecture is overrated, but every shot you would take you'd find on a postcard as well. It's all about the atmosphere and the "whole thing", not particular buildings. You can't catch it in photos (well, if you can, I'd like to see your results). Leave your wide-angles at home, take a prime for street photography, try to get in touch with the people. I'd prefer to take same distance, so I'd say 80% of my shots in the last months I did with my 100mm Macro (but 50mm are nice as well)
Barcelona is just different, the beauty is not obvious like in Paris or London.

Edit: obviously the options are quite wide spreaded. So probably really depends on your style.


----------



## dexstrose (Mar 11, 2013)

When I went, it was late November. I wish I had the 6D then, but I was using my 10d with 24-105 and still got some great stuff. If you like architecture, take the tour up top of the Sagrada familia. You can take shots of the whole city from up top when going through the tour. Its really neat! Also for street performers and people, go to Los romblas. Or look for that penis looking building. Try all the food you can and go crazy shooting stuff cause its filled with people and neat street culture.

Here some shots that I took from a few months ago.
At top of Sagrada Familia.






Down at Los romblas.





Somewhere near the beach.


----------



## Stig (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you!

You sure reminded me of some things, like the food, I am looking forward some nice food to try, that’s always on my list when I go somewhere, try new and local stuff I don’t get at home (couple years ago I went to see friends in Australia and they were making fun of me, because even in a supermarket I was shopping with the rule that if it sells in Europe as well, then I’m not buying it)
Btw, there was a restaurant in my hometown called Rambla, so I’m curious to see the real La Rambla 

Then the street photography, right... I’ll try to get some interesting shots, although it’s not my strong suit, this might be a good opportunity to try… and the riots : ) well, I could play a photojournalist, but probably better not : )


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi go to Tibidabo, there is a great museum of automatons, and a funicular railway to get there, also other stuff there, just dont miss the last bus as the subway system is difficult unless you understand Spanish! Was not impressed by the unfinished cathedral, swarming with people an no easy public vantage point for a good pic, harbour and cable car are good and give good views. Most impressive thing on my holiday was the dry thunder storm watching the lightning and also the planes stacking up over Barcelona airport, we were a way away, at a place called Cunit, the rain storm that followed was not so fun awning washed off caravan and scout troop washed out, they cleaned the beach every day mechanically and the trenches cut by the water run off took 6 days to blend back in!


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 6, 2013)

I do not like to say things like this but it is reality. Watch out for pick pockets.

Spain is one of the worst places for this.

Enjoy, but be careful.


----------

